
China factory jobs dry up as trade tensions hit manufacturing - rajnathani
https://www.ft.com/content/dc8c670a-0652-11e9-9fe8-acdb36967cfc
======
dshuang
[https://outline.com/hxZAZS](https://outline.com/hxZAZS)

~~~
disqard
Thank you!

------
rajnathani
The reasons may not necessarily be directly attributable to trade tensions, as
there appears to be a debt-induced slowdown in China at the moment. Another
article from ft.com to support this: "China industrial profits decline for
first time in 3 years"
([https://www.ft.com/content/e1d2b1c4-099a-11e9-9fe8-acdb36967...](https://www.ft.com/content/e1d2b1c4-099a-11e9-9fe8-acdb36967cfc))
(non-paywall: [https://outline.com/qZdpNr](https://outline.com/qZdpNr))

